# Retrofitting TPMS Tyre pressure monitoring



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

I bought set of wheels and tyres which has tyre pressure sensors.
The set was for TTRS and I have TTS which doesn't have that option.

Has someone retrofitted that system successfully?
Is the right part number for receiver 4M0907273B? There seems to be some wiring kit included. Where these wires should be connected. And is there some specific place to put the receiver? It would certainly need some coding with VCDS also?
Are the pressure sensors part number 5Q0907275B?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sure, i have it on various cars, you use it once and then never bother again.
Not something id pay for, but in answer to your question

https://www.kufatec.com/en/audi/tt/tt-8 ... mber=44770

only you know if its worth it for you.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Whereas I use it every time I inadvertently crunch through a pothole. With 30% profile tyres I feel they are vulnerable to every small imperfection.

Good install thread here https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... light=tpms


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

OEM whole kit at cheapest price here:

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Neu-Original-Au ... 3828195840


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I fitted a couple of years ago . Like you say fit and forget .however I went on a long journey last week parked up for 3 hours on my return the light was on with low pressure . I check the tyre and could see a nail in it so a slow puncture. It was reading 25 psi . I had advice 100 miles to return home so I thought instead of using spare id inflate to 32 and monitor . It only dropped 3 psi on my return as I could constantly see readings . So for me well worth it . I used the thread on here and the link kevin posted is a great price . The module is 8S0

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

definitively my next retrofit, just waiting for the next tire change! A question for Tony: how is the process to install sensors on rims? just tightening their nut?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Interested to hear more about this retrofit as well, I have the basic tpms and would love to have this version installed


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> the link kevin posted is a great price


Decent seller too. I bought a couple of camera kits from them this week, paid Monday night, everything turned up Wednesday morning.

All I need to do now is rip the interior out to fit it.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I think so yes . I didnt watch they charged me £40 to fit the set . Well worth it

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Always displayed on my VC...


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

chelspeed said:


> Whereas I use it every time I inadvertently crunch through a pothole. With 30% profile tyres I feel they are vulnerable to every small imperfection.
> 
> Good install thread here https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... light=tpms


This was great guide. Seems to be quite easy job.
Does anyone know what parameter file means in the sale ads? " Parameter file: YES, with uploaded parameter file!"


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

When the modules are new they are virgin . Hardware without software . You definitely need with parameters loaded

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

237tonybates said:


> When the modules are new they are virgin . Hardware without software . You definitely need with parameters loaded
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks for the advice.
Can I still buy only the module 8S0907273 with parameters loaded if I already have the sensors fitted?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes the module and sensors pair/read once fitted and turning above 25mph

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

After reading comments from the Audizine thread there wasn't confirmed that this would work flawlessly in the TTS. Installation guide is for TTRS. There were some comments about the TPMS display turning on and off in TTS. 
So have anyone here retrofitted it to TTS and if yes what year?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is on a 17 slide ultra no problems

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Search for TPMS and there are many threads. Several people have retrofitted to non TTRS and resolved the passive TPMS and active TPMS conflicts. One here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... s&start=30 Look for the post from Naber at the bottom.


----------



## Blue lightning (Jan 9, 2021)

It seems you don't have to have antenna for TT with part number 8S0907273. They are all the same according to this thread https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1506482


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Just bought the kit from the seller in the link Kevin posted above- waiting for my new wheels to turn up so I can get my tyres swapped over and the sensors fitted and then I'll add some comments on here. Got an OBDEleven to do the coding so we'll see how it goes!

The instructions that came with it seem pretty good on a first read but we'll see how it goes when I get round to putting the kit in.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What did you end up paying for it? I've been screwed buying on eBay from Europe recently with additional costs !


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

gogs said:


> What did you end up paying for it? I've been screwed buying on eBay from Europe recently with additional costs !


It ended up about 8% more thane ebay guessed it would be.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if you can, please take a note about TPMS sensors assembly on wheels (shouldn't be a complex job, but would like a confirmation :roll: )



Gnasher said:


> Just bought the kit from the seller in the link Kevin posted above- waiting for my new wheels to turn up so I can get my tyres swapped over and the sensors fitted and then I'll add some comments on here. Got an OBDEleven to do the coding so we'll see how it goes!
> 
> The instructions that came with it seem pretty good on a first read but we'll see how it goes when I get round to putting the kit in.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Autel TPMS sensor installation manual on wheel. It has all the detail needed all the way to sensor torque spec.

*Do not over tight you will break the rubber seal !!!!!!!*

https://www.autel.com/autelcms/u/cms/ww ... 00r8el.pdf


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks, the Autel sensor seems pretty identical to OEM one, so assembly method should be exactly the same!


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> if you can, please take a note about TPMS sensors assembly on wheels (shouldn't be a complex job, but would like a confirmation :roll: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whilst I won't be doing them, I'll definitely take note of how the tyre place do!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

kind of cross-check :lol:


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Seems to be a great retrofit


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

definitely, and one of the most easy and cheap, also


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Has anyone managed to code this with an OBDEleven instead of VCDS? I have fitted the hardware and the wheel sensors will be going on when my alloys arrive but although I can do all the long coding, there's a part where you choose to install a feature on VCDS that I can't seem to find on OBDEleven.

Ta in advance.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Gnasher said:


> Has anyone managed to code this with an OBDEleven instead of VCDS? I have fitted the hardware and the wheel sensors will be going on when my alloys arrive but although I can do all the long coding, there's a part where you choose to install a feature on VCDS that I can't seem to find on OBDEleven.
> 
> Ta in advance.


Yes, I have coded with OBD11. It can do all the coding required.

You need to code
1. 19 - Gateway
2. 03 - ABS
3. 17 - Instrument cluster
4. 5F - Infotainment

Run a scan and clear all faults

Cheers


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Mokorx said:


> Gnasher said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone managed to code this with an OBDEleven instead of VCDS? I have fitted the hardware and the wheel sensors will be going on when my alloys arrive but although I can do all the long coding, there's a part where you choose to install a feature on VCDS that I can't seem to find on OBDEleven.
> ...


Do you have any more detailed coding instructions at all? I can easily change the long coding parts, but I don't know how to enable the Direct TPMS in 19-Gateway. I may also not know the final step in 5F-Infotainment as I backed out of it rather than blindly carry on with part of the coding not working.

I'll keep looking in the app and go from there but any further tips would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Mokorx said:


> Gnasher said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone managed to code this with an OBDEleven instead of VCDS? I have fitted the hardware and the wheel sensors will be going on when my alloys arrive but although I can do all the long coding, there's a part where you choose to install a feature on VCDS that I can't seem to find on OBDEleven.
> ...


Do you have any more detailed coding instructions at all? I can easily change the long coding parts, but I don't know how to enable the Direct TPMS in 19-Gateway. I may also not know the final step in 5F-Infotainment as I backed out of it rather than blindly carry on with part of the coding not working.

I'll keep looking in the app and go from there but any further tips would be very much appreciated.[/quote]

Look at the figures below for unit 19 Gateway coding


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Mokorx said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> > Gnasher said:
> ...


Look at the figures below for unit 19 Gateway coding

View attachment 1
As far as I can tell, it's all sorted. I get the display up with dashes instead of temperatures but that's because the sensors aren't on the car yet (and I've not moved it yet). No doubt I'll get some errors from that until the sensors are fitted but happy with it so far. Just got to wait for my new wheels to arrive now.

Many thanks for all your help!


----------

